# East Mids Evening Meet. Tuesday Feb 26th - 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

It's been a while hasn't it!

Looking to start the meets off and keep it going this year as regular as I can. So first meet is going to be back at The Snipe At Sutton on Tuesday 26th Feb, meeting from 7:30pm for food about 8 ish.

*The Snipe at Sutton
Alfreton Rd, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE 
Tel: 01623 443604*

Who's up for this one then?

Nick + Juile
Sean
TThriller
RockinRobin
cyberface
paul
...

Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice one Nick. I'm definitely up for this one.

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

And me!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Nick

Might be in London that day but can probably wangle leaving late afternoon to be with you before 8pm - so subject to traffic we're an almost definite.

Starting to look like a warm up for the Alpine tour - TThriller, V6SRS and us 

Robin


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Oops - not yet a member of the TTOC - will sign up this evening


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Robin! If you were going to having any guiklty feeling about noe being a TTOC Member it shoulf have been when you signed up for the Alpinr Tour! :wink: 

It'll be good to see meet up with another Tour member before we go. I'll bring some Enzian brochures with me.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Robin! If you were going to having any guilty feelings about not being a TTOC Member it should have been when you signed up for the Alpine Tour! :wink: 

It'll be good to see meet up with another Tour member before we go. I'll bring some Enzian brochures with me.

Dave


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Robin! If you were going to having any guilty feelings about not being a TTOC Member it should have been when you signed up for the Alpine Tour! :wink:  Dave


True  

The deed is done. I'm a fully paid up member. Doubt if the card will arive in time for EMids meet though 

In that case should I wear a pink carnation and carry a copy of the TTimes :?: :roll: 

Robin


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cant make Tuesdays nick, catch u next time.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

hopefully ill be there, the engines been ordered a week and a half now but its still not turned up, but they reckon about 2 days soon as it turns up to build it, so all being well by the end of next week ill be up and running


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

it has been a while 

pen me in nick

cheers

paul :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm away on holiday :?


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nem,

I'm gonna try to make it!  It'll be my first one and I'm coming from Doncaster but it doesn't look too far away - should be a nice drive.  Whats the plans then?

Dave


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

I should be up for this one! Will be my first meet. I too have paid up for TTOC but have not received anything! Can wear the carnation but have no magazine!! lol

Looking forward to it!

See you there,

Ant & Danielle


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

hi all,

The Snipe is only 2 junctions up the M1 for me.
Sadly my TT is a few weeks off yet. 
So wouldn't be right turning up in a A4 cab or Mini Cooper!

Will have to keep an eye out for the next meet up in the area.

April will be when I can join in.

Maybe see you all later in the year when I can join in!

Cheers
Redcar_TT


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, didn't ask!...

Q. are the east mids meets for any TT owner?
Or are you guys and gals anti mk2 TTC's???

Redcar_TT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Redcar

The East mids meets, as all the meets as far as I know, are for any TT owner. Assuming your's is going to be white as per your sig then I'd love to have a look when you get it.

But, there is no need to wait till you take delivery of your car, you're more than welcome to come along anyway and meet some of us lot. Quite often if people who come regularly move onto another car after their TT they still come along. Might get you in the mood for recieving yours 

Hope to see you there if you can make it.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

DAS2 said:


> Hi Nem,
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it!  It'll be my first one and I'm coming from Doncaster but it doesn't look too far away - should be a nice drive.  Whats the plans then?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

Hope you can get along. Plan is quite basic really, meet up from 7:30pm, then sometime around 8 we can get a table and get some food, thats the usual idea for the evening meets. Depending on the weather we'll have a look round the cars turning up, but I think this one might be too early in the year to make much of that.

I'll be running a Sunday afternoon meet next month with a cruise out and food also so keep any eye out for details.

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm in Shrewsbury that afternoon, so you never know.... 

It would be good to have some views from someone attending for the first or second time as to their thoughts on the meet - a nice article for absoluTTe with some photos would be most welcome.... :wink:

Any volunteers?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Nem said:


> Hi Redcar
> 
> The East mids meets, as all the meets as far as I know, are for any TT owner. Assuming your's is going to be white as per your sig then I'd love to have a look when you get it.
> 
> ...


Hi Nem,

WIll try and make the trip next week.
Would be good to say hello, never done anything like that before though!  so a complete virgin to car owners meets etc.

Got the A4 cab at the minute, TT lands in April, so would be good to have a chat and then get even more excited about mine!

Do you get the guy with the silver TT join in from these parts?
He has a private plate R11YXY or something like that!? if you know who I mean, he only lives round the corner from me!  don't know him though, he just drives past my house everyday! LOL

Maybe see you there then!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Nem said:


> Hi Redcar
> 
> The East mids meets, as all the meets as far as I know, are for any TT owner. Assuming your's is going to be white as per your sig then I'd love to have a look when you get it.
> 
> ...


Hi Nem,

Will try and make the trip next week.
Would be good to say hello, never done anything like that before though!  so a complete virgin to car owners meets etc.

Got the A4 cab at the minute, TT lands in April, so would be good to have a chat and then get even more excited about mine!

Do you get the guy with the silver mk1 TT join in from these parts?
He has a private plate R111KYY or something like that!? if you know who I mean, he only lives round the corner from me!  don't know him though, he just drives past my house everyday! LOL

Maybe see you there then!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

redcar you mean rik-e

i dont know if he's coming

you could pm him and ask him

paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

p5owt said:


> redcar you mean rik-e
> 
> i dont know if he's coming
> 
> ...


Ahh, is that his name!
You did well from my guess at his reg. plate!
Was I close LOL???

Will drop him a PM.
Thanks for that p5owt.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

no probs the more the merrier

paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

hey, anyone going to the meet on tuesday with a mk2 TTC???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant make it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

How'd it go guys n gals??
You have a good meet?
Sorry I couldn't make it, am full of cold and sore throat to boot!
Feeling crap TBH so wouldn't like to spread etc.

Anyway, maybe the next east mids meet I will have my shiny new TT!
Cheers
Redcar_TT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redcar_TT said:


> How'd it go guys n gals??
> You have a good meet?
> Sorry I couldn't make it, am full of cold and sore throat to boot!
> Feeling crap TBH so wouldn't like to spread etc.
> ...


Not had the meet yet, it's next Tuesday the 26th

So does that mean you can make it now? 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my god, I am going mental!
This cold I have is doing my head in - sending me bonkers! 

I am off to Amsterdam tomorrow afternoon til late Sunday.
So, as long as the magic cake doesn't create too much havoc, next Tuesday might be OK!

Thanks for that Nem! LOL!


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

would love to have come over on tuesday night but busy, I only live in Sheffield so il definately look out for next months meet, 
Look forward to it


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

See you on tuesday evening Nick 

Gill


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TT-Minxx said:


> See you on tuesday evening Nick
> 
> Gill


Cool. See you then!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick, just to confirm our conversation, I'll be along with my son.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Any Mk2 TTC's going tonight??
Not sure if I will be there yet.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redcar_TT said:


> Any Mk2 TTC's going tonight??
> Not sure if I will be there yet.


Not sure actually.

Weather is looking quite good tho, but if we're not outside thenwe'll be in the bar area. 

See everyone tonight!

Nick


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> Any Mk2 TTC's going tonight??
> Not sure if I will be there yet.


I'll be there - see signature for car spec. Hope you can make it - it's my first time too!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

RockinRobin said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any Mk2 TTC's going tonight??
> ...


Cool!

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to see you guys tonight.
Good to put faces to names as ever!

Will keep an eye out for future meets.

Keep safe, drive safe all!...
Redcar_TT!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, great turnout tonight. 6 MkIs a MkII and an RS4. Not bad at all. I'm sure the pub didn't mind us rearraging the furniture to accomodate everybody. 

Nice to put some faces to the newer names on the forum and to see all the old faces again. (Old being a relative term of course :roll: )

Made it back in record time tonight despite the 50mph limit on the M1. 

Looking forward to the next one.
Nick, get some pics on the TTOC site, as I didn't have my camera with me tonight, aswell as my forgetting my wallet.  Thanks to Robin and Dave for keeping me fed and watered tonight. :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

You beat me to it Steve - still I did have to go through the M1 50mph speed limit section :twisted:

Yes, many thanks Nick for organising the meet. As Steve has said, it was good to meet you all and put some faces to the sign-ons.

Cheers

Robin & Alison


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

RockinRobin said:


> You beat me to it Steve - still I did have to go through the M1 50mph speed limit section :twisted:


Hey Robin, I too was on the M1 J28 to J26 at (cough cough) 50mph! 

I did set off a touch earlier than you though.
Nice to meet you and Alison!
Enjoy the TTC, thanks for showing me around it.
Just makes me want mine more now!!! :?

Take it easy yeh..
Steve


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Thanks to Robin and Dave for keeping me fed and watered tonight. :wink:


No problen Sean. Good to meet you and the other guys.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Many thanks all for a great 1st meet! Already got some new mod ideas :roll:

I avoided M1 and took another more 'efficient' route! :wink:

Looking forward to the next meet,

Ant


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What a turnout for a cold February evening indeed!

Thank you so much to everyone for coming along tonight, really makes it worth my while organising the meets. Am only sorry that I didn't get time to speak to everyone properly with there being so many new faces tonight.

I'll put up a new thread soon for a Sunday afternoon cruise and food outing to keep an eye out. Also I'm going to be going down to the Ace Cafe meet on the end of May bank holiday monday if people want to plan to cruise down too, bit of advance notice for you. Should be a couple of meets up here in the meantime anyway.

Managed to get a few pictures which are not too blury to post up:























































Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> 6 MkIs a MkII and an RS4.


I obviously can't count either, as the pictures show that it was 7 MkIs. 

Sean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

V6 SRS said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > 6 MkIs a MkII and an RS4.
> ...


aHaaa! actually, the car at the very end is my A4 Cabriolet!
Ruined the line completely!
Sorry guys! :?

Unless you had accounted for mine not being a TT, and counted the Mk1 next to Robins MK2!!! oh how very confusing I made that! doh!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

I just hope that the guys in the office don't find these pictures of me as they will soon be "put through" photoshop and end up with me appearing to hold a brush and hairdryer  :lol:

Still I'm the one driving the TT home 

Once again thanks to all who attended - it was good to meet you all.

Cheers, Robin


----------

